# Lounge Use At Dubai Airport



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I am transiting through Dubai later this month and my cheapskate employer is only paying economy 

Any ideas on the cost of lounge access? I have a 5 hour wait between KAS and UK flights.

TIA


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It will probably cost you about 300 dhs which is almost the same as 4 beers and a full Irish breakast in the Irish Village pub. MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> It will probably cost you about 300 dhs which is almost the same as 4 beers and a full Irish breakast in the Irish Village pub. MMMMMMMMMM


Do they do a good brekkie there?


----------



## BIG ADD (May 4, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> It will probably cost you about 300 dhs which is almost the same as 4 beers and a full Irish breakast in the Irish Village pub. MMMMMMMMMM


ha ha its a no brainer


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a full Irish fry there at least once a month, pork sausages, bacon and none of that beef bacon tosh, mushrooms, beans, eggs, hash brown, black pudding an orange juice and a pot of tea.
Maybe thats why i`m a fair heavier than when I first arrived!!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I have a full Irish fry there at least once a month, pork sausages, bacon and none of that beef bacon tosh, mushrooms, beans, eggs, hash brown, black pudding an orange juice and a pot of tea.
> Maybe thats why i`m a fair heavier than when I first arrived!!


Sounds scrumptious Felix - will have to give that one a whirl 

:focus:


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

You can use the service of Marhaba Lounge, cost of USD 45 for 4 hours. For more detail please visit Lounge Service


----------

